# Patch-Day: Sicherheits-Updates für XP, Vista und Windows 2000



## Newsfeed (6 März 2009)

<img src=http://images.pcwelt.de/images/pcwelt/bdb/95800/95872/72x56.jpg width=72 height=56 alt="" border=1>




*Patch-Day: Sicherheits-Updates für XP, Vista und Windows 2000*[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Microsoft bringt am nächsten Patch-Day drei Updates für Windows. Zwei davon werden als wichtig eingestuft und beseitigen Spoofing-Lücken, das dritte Update beseitigt eine als "kritisch" klassifizierte Schwachstelle, die Angreifer ausnutzen können, um ihren Code auf einem fremden System auszuführen.[/SIZE]














Weiterlesen...


----------

